# U D Co Cobalt Poison



## diggerof river (Dec 9, 2006)

I have a cobalt poison bottle that is triangular and stands 3 in tall.  It has a mold seam all the way to the lip.  on the bottom, it has U. D. Co.  and what looks like a symbol for Hazel Atlas Glass Co, and the number 7.  It also on one side has lattice & diamond pattern and the word poison.  Any info would be appreciated.

 digger


----------



## Jim (Dec 9, 2006)

That bottle is a KT-4, used by the United Drug Co. of Boston. They were made by several different glass companies. All of the labeled ones I have seen contained mercury bichloride (corrosive sublimate) antiseptic tablets. They are cool bottles, fairly common but still worth about 20 bucks. ~Jim


----------



## diggerof river (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the info, Jim..u r right, it is a very cool bottle...don't know much about poisons, but trying to learn.  Thanks again...[]


----------

